# Newbie's Fire-10 seems to have old o/s 5.6.4.0 that was installed Sep 12, 2019



## l_d_allan (Oct 2, 2019)

According to kboards FAQ, the most current o/s (aka update? aka firmware?) for my Fire-10 should be 6.2.2. However, when I check Settings + Device + System Updates, the o/s version indicates:
"Your device is running Fire OS 5.6.4.0 (636559820) 
Installed September 12, 2019, 10:58 PM"

I clicked on the "Check Now" widget and got the reply of "No updates found".

I'm baffled.

Do I have the proper firmware and/or OS or update? Am I confused about Fire vs Kindle? Can my Fire-10 be updated or is it stuck at a previous release? Is the FAQ out-of-date?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

l_d_allan said:


> According to kboards FAQ, the most current o/s (aka update? aka firmware?) for my Fire-10 should be 6.2.2. However, when I check Settings + Device + System Updates, the o/s version indicates:
> "Your device is running Fire OS 5.6.4.0 (636559820)
> Installed September 12, 2019, 10:58 PM"
> 
> ...


That post is from 2012 and might refer to a completely separate branch of the Fire tree. I wouldn't trust it.

If you've checked for an update and it says you're already up to date, I wouldn't worry. But you can find Kindle and Fire updates on Amazon -- and info there is more reliable than a 7 year old thread here.


----------



## l_d_allan (Oct 2, 2019)

Thx for the timely reply. I'm impressed.


----------

